# CBT and NLP help?



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

can cognitive behavioural therapy and neuro linguistic programming online help fight social anxiety and help you with socialising skills?
is it possible to do this free online? any sites or links? if your from the UK is there NHS funded programmes that help?
would other techniques like going out seeing people,, trying small talk and talking online all together help gain confidence and socialising skills?


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

yes, but you can't rely on it too much


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

milo2020 said:


> can cognitive behavioural therapy and neuro linguistic programming online help fight social anxiety and help you with socialising skills?
> is it possible to do this free online? any sites or links? if your from the UK is there NHS funded programmes that help?
> would other techniques like going out seeing people,, trying small talk and talking online all together help gain confidence and socialising skills?


i dont know what you mean by online but for me cbt and nlp is the perfect combination for overcoming SA.

here is my advice :

*read gillian butlers book overcoming social anxiety and shyness. from there create a step by step recovery plan. commit to that step by step plan by using the cbt tools in the book 
*go and see an nlp practionaire for 1-2 sessions. they will usually do things like time line therapy, fast phobia cure and parts integration. 
*everyday listen to some sort of nlp/hypnosis cd to reprogramm your mind. thinkrightnow is the best in my opinion. other good options are hypnosis cds like the ones on empoweringsounds.com. 
*learn and master nlp techniques such as self image vizualization, modelling, mental rehearsal and anchoring


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

I meant online therapy thanks for the info and advice


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

milo2020 said:


> I meant online therapy thanks for the info and advice


i still dont understand what you mean by online therapy ?


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

...online therapy is when do therapy over the internet...you read and listen to an audio and book on for example cbt and learn from it, and practice it in real life situation or with online friends..,. or talking to a therapist who can help and give advice through web cam and talk...
online means connected to a network, for example internet skype msn ..cant explain look it up on google.com


----------

